# Seerosenblätter haben Löcher



## Cranoc (8. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe momentan Probleme mit meinen Seerosen, da sie Löcher in den Blättern haben. 

Mein erster Verdacht lag auf __ Würmer, konnte aber keine auf, bzw. unter den Blättern entdecken.

Das ganze hatte vor ca. 2 Wochen begonnen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

Hier ein paar Bilder:

Das Bild mit der Blühte ist ca. 4 Wochen alt, die beiden anderen sind von heute.


----------



## Eugen (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Hallo Sebastian

da könnte der __ Seerosenblattkäfer am Werk (gewesen) sein.


----------



## Blaukoi (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Hallo,

Eugen hat Recht, es handelt sich hier um den __ Seerosenblattkäfer oder der __ Zünsler. 

Diesem Vieh kann man nur unzureichend zu leibe rücken.

Viele Grüße aus Nürnberg
Volker


----------



## Cranoc (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Okay, 

ich konnte aber keinen __ Käfer, bzw. Larven sehen, oder sieht man die schlecht?

Was kann ich dagegen tun?


----------



## Annett (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Hi Sebastian.

Du hast die fressenden Larven sogar fotografiert  .... letztes Bild eher links. Das Schwarze, platte, längliche.

Ich hab sogar Fotos von popenden Käfern, leeren Eigelegen und frisch geschlüpften Larven. :evil
Stell ich evtl. heut abend mal rein. Hab jetzt leider keine Zeit zum Raussuchen.


----------



## Nymphaion (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Hallo,

Gratulation, das ist der __ Seerosenblattkäfer, der übelste Schädling am Gartenteich. Mir hat dieser Tage ein Kunde erzählt er hätte ihn mit Erfolg mit Bacillus thuringensis ssp israelensis bekämpft. Das Mittel wird im Süden gegen Mückenlarven eingesetzt wo Malariagefahr droht.


----------



## Cranoc (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Habe bei genauerem Betrachten den Übeltäter gefunden, aber was kann ich noch dagegen tun?

Hab nun so gut es ging die größten Larven mit der Pinzette abgezupft, aber es sind noch so viele kleinere Larven da.

Den __ Käfer selbst konnte ich auch fangen, er hatte schon wieder Eier abgelegt, sieht man auf dem Bild.

Es sind wirklich alle Blätter betroffen.:evil

Könnte ich alle Blätter abschneiden und entsorgen, oder würde die Seerose dabei eingehen?

Bitte um Hilfe:beeten


----------



## Kevinacecombat (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Das abzupfen von allen Blättern der Seerose wird dir nicht viel nutzen weil die __ Käfer/Larven ja weiterhin im Wasser vorhanden sind und die Seerose befallen werden sobald sie wieder wächst!

Hier das selbe Problem:
http://koi-live.de/viewtopic.php?t=9749

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter wobei das wahrscheinlich auch nicht das optimale ist!

Gruss Kevin


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Hallo Sebastian.

Also ich zerdrücke die Larven + __ Käfer zwischen den Fingern. 
Zu stark befallene Blätter entferne ich und grabe sie tief ein oder lege sie direkt in die Sonne, sodass sie innerhalb kürzester Zeit vertrockenen und so den Larven die Nahrungsgrundlage entzogen wird. 
Ob das hilft, werde ich sehen....

Hier noch die gestern versprochenen Bilder:   

Und noch ein Link: http://www.seerosenforum.de/SeerosenKultur/Plagen/Seerosenkaefer/Seerosenkaefer.aspx


----------



## Marc_HBNord (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Hallo,
ich habe das selbe Problem, echt *******...

Mir sind die Larven eben erst aufgefallen, habe jetzt so gut es geht die Viecher entfernt. Ich hab es jetzt so verstanden, dass man nichts anderes machen kann als die Larven Eier __ Käfer zu entfernen, und die kaputten Blätter abzuschneiden, ist das richtig?


----------



## Marienkäfer (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Hallo

ich habe das gleiche Problem  Kannm man wirklich ncihts dagegen tun?

LG Marienkäfer


----------



## Christine (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*



Marc_HBNord schrieb:


> Ich hab es jetzt so verstanden, dass man nichts anderes machen kann als die Larven Eier __ Käfer zu entfernen, und die kaputten Blätter abzuschneiden, ist das richtig?



Hallo Marienkäfer,

doch - Marc hat es doch schon zusammengefasst.


----------



## Marienkäfer (7. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Seerosenblätter haben Löcher*

Hallo  Blumenlese



Marc_HBNord schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe das selbe Problem, echt *******...
> 
> Mir sind die Larven eben erst aufgefallen, habe jetzt so gut es geht die Viecher entfernt. Ich hab es jetzt so verstanden, dass man nichts anderes machen kann als die Larven Eier __ Käfer zu entfernen, und die kaputten Blätter abzuschneiden, ist das richtig?



ja, das hab ich schon gelesen, aber am Ende  steht ein  Fragezeichen. Er ist sich also nicht sicher  
LG Marienkäfer


----------



## mariohbs (10. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ist zwar schon ein paar Tage älter das Thema aber ich hatte dieses Jahr auch stark damit zu tun. Empfehlung im Netz und von der Gärtnerei war, die Seerosen mit einem Netz einige Tage unter Wasser zu drücken, __ Käfer / Larven würden dann ertrinken. 

Ich habe das Ganze dann etwas abgewandelt indem ich die Seerosenblätter jeden Abend mit dem __ Wasserschlauch abgespritzt habe. Also nicht mir Brause sondern schon richtigem Strahl. Nach kurzer Zeit waren dann auch jeden Abend die Fische zur Stelle und haben auf das Abendessen gewartet  Scheint denen geschmeckt zu haben. 

Nach dem Erstbefall habe ich das als "regelmäßiges ToDo" 2x pro Woche gemacht und das ganze Jahr keine Probleme mehr gehabt. 

LG
Mario


----------

